# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Resolution Centre >  Warning without reason

## eye208

This is a complaint against forum staff member *bapoumba*.

Yesterday I received a "warning" from bapoumba in which he/she accused me of "trolling". I was asked to
adjust my posting stylestay away from arguments
I don't see what's wrong with my posting style. There were no explanations given, no examples quoted.

Furthermore I don't remember getting involved in any arguments recently. All my posts in the last few days were civil. All my statements were factually accurate (as they always are).

Feel free to review my posts and tell me what exactly triggered the warning. I would like to know.

----------


## bapoumba

For the Staff:
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1153015
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1153426
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1151668
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1142431
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1119932
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1075284
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1070468
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1070594
etc.

----------


## eye208

> For the Staff:
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1153015
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1153426
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1151668
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1142431
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1119932
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1075284
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1070468
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1070594
> etc.


None of these links is working for me. Is this some kind of secret trial where the defendant is not allowed to see the evidence?

Here is a list of the threads I was involved in during the past three days before the warning was issued:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1152175
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83407
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1152497
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=966317
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1149769
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1149198

As you can see, none of my posts in these threads have been edited. This is all I wrote in the past three days prior to the warning, and I am kindly asking you, the staff, to quote any post(s) that justify, in your opinion, the accusation of "trolling".

----------


## bapoumba

> None of these links is working for me. Is this some kind of secret trial where the defendant is not allowed to see the evidence?


Just to answer this point as I was the one giving you the warning. The reports and the warnings/infractions are not public. It has worked very well so far. Users should not been afraid to report posts, reported members should not be embarrassed in public either with their record or with false alarm reports. We read all the reports, discuss them if needed, and we act when we feel it is appropriate (ie not every time).

----------


## bodhi.zazen

I am looking into this, but it will take me some time as there are multiple threads involved.

Please see : 

Moderation in the PT section - Ubuntu Forums 

The above thread outlines what we expect in terms of behaviour in PT.

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> This is a complaint against forum staff member *bapoumba*.
> 
> Yesterday I received a "warning" from bapoumba in which he/she accused me of "trolling". I was asked to
> adjust my posting stylestay away from arguments
> I don't see what's wrong with my posting style. There were no explanations given, no examples quoted.
> 
> Furthermore I don't remember getting involved in any arguments recently. All my posts in the last few days were civil. All my statements were factually accurate (as they always are).
> 
> Feel free to review my posts and tell me what exactly triggered the warning. I would like to know.


This warning is not without reason and I have reviewed several of your posts over the last few weeks. Some posts are now jailed so they are not visible.

In reviewing your posting style, I see this is not the first time we have had to discuss this with you.

I would like to see you learn from your interactions with the staff and would ask you to post in a more respectful manor. 

This type of post, for example, is unacceptable :

http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...1&postcount=24

Other posts you have make have been infracted and jailed and so although they are not public record I am sure you are aware of them.

The Ubuntu code of conduct applies to your posting style and we are asking you to disagree in a more agreeable style.

I think the warning is appropriate and I fully support it.

----------


## eye208

> This type of post, for example, is unacceptable :
> 
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...1&postcount=24


I don't believe that yesterday's warning was triggered by a post I made more than 4 weeks ago.




> Other posts you have make have been infracted and jailed and so although they are not public record I am sure you are aware of them.


I can see only one jailed post, and that was a *response* to the warning. Why don't you show me the post that *triggered* the warning? Could it be that you didn't find anything offensive in my posts of the past three days or even weeks? Yesterday I was asked to change my posting style, and now the best you can come up with is a one-liner I made a month ago? You must be kidding.

Here are some of the posts you consider *not* offensive:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...5&postcount=27
http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...4&postcount=29
http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...8&postcount=30
http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...7&postcount=38
http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...9&postcount=44
http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...0&postcount=48
http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...3&postcount=49
http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...3&postcount=51
http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...1&postcount=52
http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php...9&postcount=54

Note that all the statements I made in that thread were on-topic and 100% factually correct and consistent. You can look this stuff up if you don't trust me; it's in the books, it's in Wikipedia, it's everywhere. Also note that I ignored each of ajackson's and Kilon's attempts to ridicule me or to deliberately misrepresent my statements. If the sides had been reversed, my inbox would be full of infractions now. But these guys get away with it every time, because they know they have moderators covering their backs.




> The Ubuntu code of conduct applies to your posting style and we are asking you to disagree in a more agreeable style.


Let's face it: Disagreement is not welcome here. The next time someone asks "Can Python repair the ozone layer and cure cancer?", I will probably receive a warning for saying "No" because my disagreement is not agreeable to bapoumba's buddies.

----------


## KiwiNZ

It is your posting style and necessarily one particular post that has triggered the warning.

Your attitude is also present in your posting here . Either clean it up or further action will be taken.

----------


## bapoumba

> Let's face it: Disagreement is not welcome here. The next time someone asks "Can Python repair the ozone layer and cure cancer?", I will probably receive a warning for saying "No" because my disagreement is not agreeable to bapoumba's buddies.


Oh, please, no. There are no buddies involved here. I issued a profile warning after many reported posts from different users. It was to get your attention regarding your general posting style. There is a jailed post where you addressed it directly. I'm not sure you got my point.

Edit: did not see your post coming in, Kiwi  :Smile:

----------


## eye208

> It is your posting style and necessarily one particular post that has triggered the warning.


How can I improve my posting style if you are unable to tell me what I did wrong?

----------


## bodhi.zazen

It does not work like that eye208.

First, two wrongs do not make a right. If you see an inappropriate post please report it and allow the staff to moderate.

Second, our goal in this conversation if for you to improve your posting style. We are not discussing the posting style of others. 

Also, we do not have a formula where 10 good posts allows you to have one bad post.  Inappropriate posts will be managed the same no matter how many good posts you may have.

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> How can I improve my posting style if you are unable to tell me what I did wrong?


Your posting style is arrogant, rude, and insulting to others.

----------


## eye208

> Oh, please, no. There are no buddies involved here. I issued a profile warning after many reported posts from different users. It was to get your attention regarding your general posting style. There is a jailed post where you addressed it directly. I'm not sure you got my point.


The jailed post cannot have triggered the warning because it was created after the fact. You know that as well as I do. The reason why I get slaughtered now is because I had the chutzpah to call Python a scripting language. Which, by the way, is 100% accurate. I'll quote the Wikipedia article again since you jailed my first attempt to do so.

From http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scripting_language:



> *"Scripts"* are often treated as distinct from *"programs"*, which execute independently from any other application. At the same time they are distinct from the core code of the application, which is usually written in a different language, and by being accessible to the end-user they enable the behavior of the application to be adapted to the user's needs. Scripts are often, but not always, interpreted from the source code or "semi-compiled" to bytecode which is interpreted, unlike the applications they are associated with, which are traditionally compiled to native machine code for the system on which they run.


I made such a statement in the thread that you moved to "Recurring Discussions". And I defended that statement in a logical, entirely civil, and non-aggressive way. For doing so, you accused me of "trolling".

And now you are digging up a 4 weeks old post to back up your accusation. Why can't you just admit that the warning was not justified?

----------


## eye208

> Your posting style is arrogant, rude, and insulting to others.


Please review the links I posted earlier. The trolling originated from ajackson and Kilon. My responses were not rude or insulting at all, yet they earned me a warning.

You cannot undo truth by majority vote.

----------


## KiwiNZ

We have no intention of buying into your "he said so I said" argument . You have received advice as to what is needed from you. It is up to  you now to review your style and comply with the code of conduct.





> The jailed post cannot have triggered the warning because it was created after the fact. You know that as well as I do. The reason why I get slaughtered now is because I had the chutzpah to call Python a scripting language. Which, by the way, is 100% accurate. I'll quote the Wikipedia article again since you jailed my first attempt to do so.
> 
> From http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scripting_language:
> 
> 
> I made such a statement in the thread that you moved to "Recurring Discussions". And I defended that statement in a logical, entirely civil, and non-aggressive way. For doing so, you accused me of "trolling".
> 
> And now you are digging up a 4 weeks old post to back up your accusation. Why can't you just admit that the warning was not justified?

----------


## KiwiNZ

Please  be aware we are very serious with this and  we will progress to the next level if need be.

----------


## eye208

> We have no intention of buying into your "he said so I said" argument . You have received advice as to what is needed from you. It is up to  you now to review your style and comply with the code of conduct.


Since you seem unable to back up your accusations with a post that is less than 4 weeks old, I conclude that all my recent posts are in line with the code of conduct.

----------


## KiwiNZ

Clearly you do not accept the advice we have given you . There fore , this is a final warning . Comply with the code of conduct or you will be banned from these forums.




> Since you seem unable to back up your accusations with a post that is less than 4 weeks old, I conclude that all my recent posts are in line with the code of conduct.

----------


## bapoumba

> The jailed post cannot have triggered the warning because it was created after the fact. You know that as well as I do.


 And this is exactly what I meant. You addressed the warning in that post, and obviously did not get my point.




> The reason why I get slaughtered now is because I had the chutzpah to call Python a scripting language.


This is a strange way of viewing the situation. We are not asking you to change the ideas you develop or defend, but the way you do it.

----------


## eye208

> This is a strange way of viewing the situation. We are not asking you to change the ideas you develop or defend, but the way you do it.


That is what you are telling me now.

Last Friday you told me this:




> Dear eye208,
> 
> You have received a warning at Ubuntu Forums.
> 
> Reason:
> -------
> Last warning for trolling
> 
> Hello,
> ...


This warning is ordering me to stop defending myself because there are people who do not like what I say. This is not about posting style at all. If it was, it wouldn't be a problem for you to link or quote the offending post that triggered the reports. You still refuse to do that.

The "useless argument" you are referring to can only be this thread, since I was not involved in anything else on that day. Everyone can see how I defended my statements there. And everyone can see how I was personally attacked for that, and by whom. Those guys enjoy total freedom to say whatever they want here. The code of conduct does not bind them. When they hit the report button, someone else is ordered to shut up.

Each of the posts I made on that day was in compliance with the code of conduct. This is a fact that you cannot argue.

If view counts are any indication, this Kafkaesque trial is attracting quite a bit of attention. Some observers may be curious to know what I wrote in that censored ("jailed") post in response to the warning. Here is the content:




> This is a message to those who reported me:
> 
> I challenge you to prove that my statements here or in that thread contain factual errors regarding the distinction between programming and scripting.
> 
> <Wikipedia quote>
> 
> If I am wrong, then Wikipedia as well as pretty much every book on the subject is wrong, too. I challenge you to prove that.
> 
> To the moderators:
> ...


This is the posting style that the moderators refer to as rude, arrogant and offensive. It is the style they want me to change, or else. Contrary to what they claim, no other posts of mine have been jailed. This is all the evidence they got, and it was created *after* the warning was issued.

Thank you for reading my final post in this forum. Goodbye.

----------


## bodhi.zazen

Since it appears you have no intention of complying with our request I will deactivate your account now.

I believe what we have here is a failure to communicate. bapoumba has given several examples of what has been a pervasive pattern of behaviour that the staff finds disruptive.

I will add additional links :

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...24#post7239024

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...50#post7238550

I have no interest, however, in reviewing each and every post, I am merely pointing out a pattern of behaviour.

----------


## KiwiNZ

Decision supported.






> Since it appears you have no intention of complying with our request I will deactivate your account now.
> 
> I believe what we have here is a failure to communicate. bapoumba has given several examples of what has been a pervasive pattern of behaviour that the staff finds disruptive.
> 
> I will add additional links :
> 
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...24#post7239024
> 
> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.p...50#post7238550
> ...

----------

